
Node.js 6.8.0 Released - nikolay
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/doc/changelogs/CHANGELOG_V6.md#6.8.0
======
nikolay
Also, yarn is finally available in Homebrew:

    
    
        brew install yarn
    

Enjoy!

